# Bhog Ceremony



## sachbol (Aug 14, 2011)

After the demise of our relatives we have an Akhand path and Bhog ceremony.

as a common man I have following doubts
1. Is it compulsory in our religion ?
2. Does it benefit the person who died ?
3. does it benefit the family ?
4. What will happen if the Bhog ceremony is not performed

i am putting up my doubts as this ceremony has become very costly and some times it is un necessary show of wealth.

Sadh Sangatji Please guidejapposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 14, 2011)

Sachbol ji great questions.

Just some of my own thoughts after creamation of two people in our family, one older and one younger and very dear to me and our family,





sachbol said:


> After the demise of our relatives we have an Akhand path and Bhog ceremony.
> 
> as a common man I have following doubts
> 1. Is it compulsory in our religion ?
> ...



Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 14, 2011)

Ambarsariah Ji,
You have covered it all..suuccintly and aptly. Nothing needs to be added..not even a pinch of "spices"..ha ha its superb dish.

The BHOG Shabads...the Allahnniah..the Ramkali sadd...and ANAND SAHIB...complete and Simple ceremony with just Karrah parshaad . No expensive 3 day mela for the freeloaders..and mercenary granthis who pass the time looking at the clock and flip the pages...or sumptuious menus for the vehleharrs and bhandeh bistereh for the dead !! No Rumallah needed for SGGS either...Akal Purakh will Dhakk any parrdahs necessary without being instructed to by bribing a pice of cloth to SGGS Ji..,,anyway by the time this dhakk pardah bribe is gven its too late already..the person has already departed....the rumallah ends up in a cupboard or in a stirage place under the stairs !!
Better share your sorrow with a poor family who deserves it by buying them shoes, clothes, food etc. THEIR ASEES may reach over there and DHAKK Parddahs !!
ALL the ADVICE given in GURBANI read at this time is for the LIVING ONES..all benefits are for teh LIVING ONES...the "PICHHEH REH GIYAH PARWAAR"....and NOTHING goes to the Vichhrreeh ROOH !!! LETS RETURN TO OUR ROOTS...simple straightforward GURMATT.


----------



## sachbol (Aug 14, 2011)

Ambarsaria said:


> Sachbol ji great questions.
> 
> Just some of my own thoughts after creamation of two people in our family, one older and one younger and very dear to me and our family,
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



ਅਮ੍ਬਰ੍ਸਾਰਿਆ ਜੀ , ਤੁਸੀਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਗਲ ਬੜੇ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਕਹ ਦਿਤੀ,

 japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## sachbol (Aug 14, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Ambarsariah Ji,
> You have covered it all..suuccintly and aptly. Nothing needs to be added..not even a pinch of "spices"..ha ha its superb dish.
> 
> The BHOG Shabads...the Allahnniah..the Ramkali sadd...and ANAND SAHIB...complete and Simple ceremony with just Karrah parshaad . No expensive 3 day mela for the freeloaders..and mercenary granthis who pass the time looking at the clock and flip the pages...or sumptuious menus for the vehleharrs and bhandeh bistereh for the dead !! No Rumallah needed for Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji either...Akal Purakh will Dhakk any parrdahs necessary without being instructed to by bribing a pice of cloth to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Ji..,,anyway by the time this dhakk pardah bribe is gven its too late already..the person has already departed....the rumallah ends up in a cupboard or in a stirage place under the stairs !!
> ...



Gyani Jarnail Singhji, thank you very much for your valuable points.
Yes we have to get out of all these costly and uselass rituals. We have to simar Waheguru and remember the departed soul and jointly pray for him/her.

 After my loving father died I resorted to a very simple ceremony. I was stamped to be "CANJOOS" by all.

I married off my son without any dowry, without any band or DJ, without any party and without any liquor. I was the laughing stock and was criticized by my own blood relations. But I am sure my Guru Sahib was happy on my decision.animatedkhanda1


----------



## Ambarsaria (Aug 14, 2011)

Vadhey Veer ji (elder brother), you are like a smart teacher who just posts good thoughts that automatically solicit precise answers.  It is as difficult to ask a good question as it is to answer one.





sachbol said:


> ਅਮ੍ਬਰ੍ਸਾਰਿਆ ਜੀ , ਤੁਸੀਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਗਲ ਬੜੇ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਕਹ ਦਿਤੀ,
> 
> japposatnamwaheguru:


With respect,

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

